# Hog Hunters Wanted!!!!



## tmoore912

This could be a awesome way to get to hunt some really good land and provide for your family.  #Bacon

Sign up if interested.  



> *Hog Hunters Wanted
> Georgia Department of Natural Resources* sent this bulletin at 10/15/2014 03:00 PM EDT
> Are you interested in hunting feral hogs on local, private lands?
> 
> *Hunters Helping Farmers* is a new private lands initiative opportunity that seeks to match up hog hunters in the same county with farmers that need assistance with hog removal.
> 
> This new program is a partnership effort of the *Georgia Department of Agriculture* and the *Georgia Department of Natural Resources* in order to help landowners manage the damaging impact of feral hogs.



http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/GADNR/bulletins/c9bfac#.VD7GB_mOJ0Q.twitter


----------



## PappyHoel

Thanks I registered my name.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Shush. Nothing to see here....these are not the hogs you are looking for........... lol
You gave away my secret, here I was hoping to be the only one to registed and have the state to my self. Lol


----------



## comptoncarroll

signed up myself today


----------



## Hahn88

Thanks for the link. Everybody wins.


----------



## PappyHoel

I doubt I will get picked, don't think there are many hogs in Dawson cty.


----------



## returntoarchery

Signed up too. Not many hogs in Rockdale county either. Too bad they didn't have a "Have Gun Will Travel" box to check.


----------



## frankwright

Should be an option for counties you are willing to hunt.


----------



## RossVegas

frankwright said:


> Should be an option for counties you are willing to hunt.



I agree.  Thanks for the link.  I've been itching for some bacon.


----------



## tmullins

Signed up myself , don't know of many farmers in my area but there's plenty of hogs.


----------



## leoparddog

I signed up and entered the address of my hunting club in Talbot County.  Its difficult to hunt on weekdays anyway for me unless its a holiday.


----------



## LureheadEd

I almost signed up, but got to the bottom where it says "Applicants Electronic Signature" and don't have a clue what that is ...Any body know ?
I called Wildlife Resources Dept. and they don't know , said call the Dept. of Agriculture ....


----------



## leoparddog

LureheadEd said:


> I almost signed up, but got to the bottom where it says "Applicants Electronic Signature" and don't have a clue what that is ...Any body know ?
> I called Wildlife Resources Dept. and they don't know , said call the Dept. of Agriculture ....



You just type in your name.  Electronically filling in a box like that captures your name information and includes it like a signature.  Basically making it like you signed it on paper.  In the background it probably captures your IP address.  This is getting pretty common with online forms.


----------



## Sgt.USMC

I'm in. In the agreement terms it looks like if they call u, u can bring some friends if the landowner agrees. So if anyone gets the call maybe they can put the word out on here to recruit some back-up!


----------



## speedyboat

I signed up and my son in law did also. We are in Butts co but hoping someone needs our skills. I'm a experienced deer hunter but a rookie hog hunter but my son in law grew up here with a great family of hunters. Happy early Birthday Marines!!!


----------



## hogtrap44

returntoarchery said:


> Signed up too. Not many hogs in Rockdale county either. Too bad they didn't have a "Have Gun Will Travel" box to check.





RossVegas said:


> I agree.  Thanks for the link.  I've been itching for some bacon.



Could sign up for several counties, have to fill out a form for each one. See ifn that works?


----------



## returntoarchery

hogtrap44 said:


> Could sign up for several counties, have to fill out a form for each one. See ifn that works?



Doh!  Didn't think of that.  Assumed the address would validate the county. But it didn't when I signed up for my wife's home county where her family lives. Gonna sign up for several more counties.


----------



## tugrivercopper

i tried to sign up but there was no option for out of staters, i done it anyway using GA as my state...heck ya never know


----------



## ebrauns23

Has anyone been called yet? Just curious how many farmers are going to use this resource.


----------



## CherokeeOne

I'm in...another chance to fill the freezer..


----------



## Mark R

I signed in as well but dont think alot will come of this . The landowners could have always used hunters but have not . Or they could be hunting them theirselves . There is always people wanting a place to hunt and most of the people complaining about hogs wont allow it . I expect they were thinking the hogs might get them another goverment check .


----------



## hogtrap44

ebrauns23 said:


> Has anyone been called yet? Just curious how many farmers are going to use this resource.



Nope, registered in different counties too. D.N R and dept of AG, said "this is all new an may take some time". Be a wait and see deal at best.


----------



## j_seph

PappyHoel said:


> I doubt I will get picked, don't think there are many hogs in Dawson cty.


Several hogs just probably no farmers that need them gone, sort of like here in Habersham


----------



## Dirt Phantom

Signed up the  first day just keeping my fingers crossed.  hope it works out for everyone.  just leave the land better than you found it.


----------



## Trapnfish

hopefully there are farmers that have hogs in cherokee too young to drive so they would have to allow me and my dad used to live in waleska and had a friend that had alot of hogs on his hunting club down there


----------



## dragonfly

I signed up, but I live in Gwinnett Co.  I doubt that there are any hogs, but you never know.  
I know there are some out where I dove hunt west of Rock Eagle off Glades Road, but I think they have been shot up a bunch.  I don't see the sign I did a few years ago.
DF


----------



## NastyBruises11B

Did anyone ever get a call?


----------



## bfriendly

NastyBruises11B said:


> Did anyone ever get a call?



There are quite a few night hunting "Professional" outfits throughout the state and I would think Big time farmers would rather have them than a few hunters out on thier property..........just mho.........
I have never heard of anyone getting a call. But then again, it may be like a hot fishing hole that no one wants to give up?


----------



## piglatinhater

I agree with most above. This has a 99% chance of never happening. Also, this is the second time I've seen one of these official "help the poor farmer requests".


----------



## Barebowyer

No call


----------



## PappyHoel

No call


----------



## PappyHoel

Is it possible we have signed up on the wrong link?

This is different 
http://georgiawildlife.com/HHF


----------



## 1990chevy

Will they let you dog them??


----------



## Beaudeane

No call but didn't expect any Whitfield county


----------



## Garnto88

no calls because the farmers backed out..  they didnt want hunters on their land..  they would rather complain about how many deer and hogs are eating up the crops other than let hunters actually hunt them..  The bottom fell out of this months after it started.  DNR put the cart before the horse.. or hog..


----------



## JustUs4All

Most private landowners want to know well the people who will be on their land.  This program had no chance from the git go.  It would probably have been better to host a few get togethers for the farmers and the pig hunters so that they could get aquainted.  Some relationships might have come out of that.


----------



## lineman73

*No Reaction So Far!*

I registered in Walton County over a year ago. No response at all. At this point, I don't see any coming in the future. Maybe when the piggies are totin' away the farmers daughter I'll get a call!!


----------

